# Greetings from Balthers Graphic Groove Box



## balther (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi
I’m a computer artist and somehow I have stepped into the world of light. Some time ago I needed a program, easy to work with and handling MIDI, 3D, video, Flash and moving visuals. Such a program was not available, so I had to make it my self. 
Now I have made a public version and I like to share it with you as a freeware.
Please feel free to go to my website and download the program named Balthers Graphic Groove Box.

Balther 

http://www.balther.dk


----------



## len (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome to ControlBooth. There's a wide range of interests and experiences here. 

I'll be taking a close look at your program. As a lighting designer myself, digital lighting and LED will be more and more in my arsenal in the next few years. 

But you're not entirely correct about yours being the only program that can manipulate video. Martin (also in Denmark) makes a media server and software called Maxedia. http://www.martin.com/productnews/productnews.asp?id=217&sWords=maxedia
and High End makes Catalyst http://www.highend.com/products/digital_lighting/

There may be others as well, but those are the two I'm familiar with.


----------



## balther (Jan 19, 2005)

Cheers mate.
I know that many programs work with videos in all kind of ways. At the time I started to develop my tool there was no program handling video, Flash, graphics and 3D at the same time. I know that this will be more common but here I am, try me. 

balther
http://www.balther.dk


----------



## avkid (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome to controlbooth, that program of yours is quite impressive looking.
-The OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## Peter (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome! That looks like an interesting program! (and i really like freeware!) I have been realy busy recently, but I'll see if i can find a few minutes to check out that program sometime soon! 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!!

-the official welcome wagon (part 2)


----------



## balther (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks guys and greetings to you!
Balther


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 19, 2005)

welcome to cb! and indeed ur program looks awesome!


----------



## Radman (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool! I just downloaded it a few days ago! What a coincedience! Welcome to CB!


----------



## balther (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks; it is nice to feel welcomed!
Radman: I hope you have/had a good play with my software.
The world is small and our world is even smaller so I may see you around ;-)


----------

